# Cisco ASA 5505 Set Up



## spearfisher (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking for some guidance on setting up as ASA 5505 using ASDM 6.4. We had this adapter all setup up and configured previously but it developed a fault and I've been given a new one (factory reset). I now need to configure it on my network as it was before but I have no idea on where to start.

My network is around 30 PCs (W7) the server is Server 2003. I also have an additional server that does WSUS and AV. 

I basically need to give one or two PC's and the WSUS computer access to te internet via the router that sits next to the ASA.

Currently I have the internet router connected to port 0 of the ASA and port 1 is going in to the main server. I'm connected to the ASA using an isolated PC to configure it.

I don't really know where to go next. I've run the startup wizard trying different configurations and I've added couple of network objects (one pc and the WSUS pc) and tried to create an access rule for them but I can't seem to get it. I haven't created any additional NATs or static routing (no idea what these are). When I added this objects, I typed their IP (e.g. 192.168.1.10) and chose 255.255.255.0 and the mask but I got an error. The only mask that seems to work is 255.255.255.255. Is this correct?

I have a 1846 page manual and I've looked at some videos but I'm just hoping someone can simply explain step by step how to set this up!

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------

